# EHD - 500GB Recertified $39 at NewEgg



## marty45714 (Dec 16, 2006)

500GB WD My Book and Elements Recertified $39 at NewEgg:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136611
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136412

Both only 4.99 shipping.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

I would be leery of using a recertified drive for such an intense activity as a DVR external drive.

Even new drives with 5 year warrantys can fail in the warranty period.

Certainly the used drive has a statistically shorter lifespan along with its lower price.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

I've been using a recertified WD 320Gb drive for over a year with no issues. BTW, recertified doesn't mean "used".
And, my 612 has performed very well.


----------



## marty45714 (Dec 16, 2006)

For $39, who cares!? I bought 3 of them to use on my 211's that will be installed on Monday. Switching over from DirecTV. 



Jim5506 said:


> I would be leery of using a recertified drive for such an intense activity as a DVR external drive.
> 
> Even new drives with 5 year warrantys can fail in the warranty period.
> 
> Certainly the used drive has a statistically shorter lifespan along with its lower price.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

marty45714 said:


> 500GB WD My Book and Elements Recertified $39 at NewEgg:
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136611
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136412
> ...


Nice warranty period.


----------



## marty45714 (Dec 16, 2006)

According to the comments, it has a 6 month warranty instead of a 12 month like the new ones. Again, not bad for a drive I paid $39 for. They are officially on their first 24 hours of usage. I'll let you know how things progress.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

The warranty period is 1 day.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Kent Taylor said:


> The warranty period is 1 day.


Oops !

Ouch !!


----------



## jadebox (Dec 14, 2004)

Kent Taylor said:


> The warranty period is 1 day.


The site says "*180* days" for both drives.

It also says "Out of Stock." 

-- Roger


----------



## marty45714 (Dec 16, 2006)

I believe it is 6 months. I saw 1 days on the Newegg site, but it has to be a type or THEIR personal warranty. Warranty from WD is 180 days.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

Have you registered one of these drives and received the 180 day warranty?


----------



## Michael1 (Feb 24, 2010)

I used a new Seagate drive. I ran Seatools on it to scan for any defects before putting it into service (free download). I took about three hours on a 1 TB drive. This ensures more troublefree operation. So far it has run without a hitch.

Michael


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Aren't brand new drives in the neighborhood of only $15-$20 more?


----------

